
Some California beaches have been off-limits, but public outrage is changing - petethomas
https://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-hollister-ranch-settlement-20181228-story.html
======
trishmapow2
Wow that title was hard to parse - two sentences as in the article would be
much clearer - or maybe just reword it.

Article: These California beaches have long been off-limits. But public
outrage is changing the tide

edit: it's been fixed nvm (original: public outrage is changing the tide of
off-limits California beaches)

~~~
dang
I've taken a crack at shortening the title to fit 80 chars in a more
straightforward way, but if anyone can do better, we can happily change it
again.

~~~
FatalLogic
Public outrage is opening up California beaches that used to be off-limits

------
the_absurdist
Is opening all beaches to the public really in the best interest of...the
public?

Should no natural spaces be private? We allow other parcels of land to be
private in name name of conservation, why should a beach be any different?

Why can National and State Parks require entrance fees (and thus be
operationally private though nominally public), but not privately owned land?

~~~
gtowey
Beaches and coastline are most certainly not like other natural spaces so it's
unfair to equate the fight for public beaches to the idea that this means no
natural space should be private.

There are 3.7 million square miles of land in the US, but only 88k miles of
coastline. It's a vastly more rare resource. There are lots of places across
the US which are still untouched wilderness, both private and public. I would
argue that there are no unexplored beaches on the California coast. It's a
very finite resource and there not that much to go around, especially in the
most desireable areas.

But the article is actually addressing ocean access. You clearly can't own the
ocean, the property owners already acknowledge that. They know thier property
ends at the mean high tide line. The real fight is that if you can own and
control the land that let's you access the ocean, in practice you effectively
have your own private area of ocean. That's not fair. We wouldn't stand for it
in other circumstances. You couldn't buy up all the land around Disneyland and
then charge people for access to cross your land. It's the same for natural
spaces and public resources. You can't keep everyone out just by buying up all
the reasonable access points.

~~~
the_absurdist
And the downvote is just so petty. You guys need to downvote someone that you
disagree with to exercise your little power play. Pathetic.

~~~
A2017U1
HN guidelines:

> Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
> and it makes boring reading

